# Is a 16.5" MTB frame feasible for 5'9" 32" inseam?



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi. In the market for a new bike. Have been reading up quite a bit, since i've decided to a spend a bit (by my standards anyway) on a long-term investment my 2nd FS MTB. I'll probably be posting for some advice once I narrow my decision down to a few bikes. 

One I'm considering (Motobecane DS Pro) is only available in 16.5" and 20.5" frames in the color I like. I'm 5'9" with a "true?" 32" inseam (measured with a book up my crotch against a wall, from some advice I read), 25" torso, 23" arm length. Standover height for the bike is listed at 24.7".

Based on some (quick... no measuring) advice from a LBD, they recommended 18.5"... though they only had that size in my price range, so might have been looking to unload it regardless. I've read a lot of posts talking about bike sizes and they're a bit all over the place.... 6'1" guys riding 17" frames and 5"8 guys riding 20"s. 

Is 16.5" going to be comfortable for me in the long term? I would say I'll be doing about 50% XC trails, and 50% pavement. I am considering LBD bike, but also plenty of online bikes I won't be able to try out before I buy, and might not fit the same as the local bikes, so just looking for general opinions. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the site
With all the different bike geometries it's hard to say. I like my mtb frames on the small side and have the same measurments as you and would probably find that a little small for my liking. You might be able to make up the difference with an offset seatpost and stem but that changes the way the bike handles and that'll cost you extra unless it's included with purchase price. 
If it was me and I couldn't test ride, I'd keep looking or wait for a better deal, especially since you already have a bike. Haste makes waste
My 2 cents


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

5' 9" with 30" inseam here. 16" fits me perfect. I can put it were I want it and don't feel cramped. Had an 18" and was too big. Felt like I was "on top" and not in the bike for lack of a better desciption.

I noticed that different manufacturers size fit me differently. A Giant felt right in a 16", whereas a Kona felt right in a 17".

I would use 17" as a base and just ride *a lot* of different bikes and sizes. Don't settle for what one shop has in stock. Also, don't get stuck on a name brand or paint job....go with what truly feels best. No one cares what you look like when you are bombing down or climbing up a hill...JMHO.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

16.5" seat tube does not tell me anything about how the bike is going to FIT. i.e. will you have a good riding position.

I have bikes with 15", 17" and 19" seat tubes and the riding positions are very similar on all of them.

... got a link to some geometry numbers, for better guesstimating?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Stand over is part of bike fit another perhaps more important one is top tube length or ETT. At 5'9" and 32" inseam it may be you have a short torso (and long legs). You may need a "smaller" sized bike to get a comfortable cockpit (top tube length) you can always use a 400mm seat post if needed. Yes you can use long stems to increase cockpit length but really long stems make for slower handling. You need to test ride the bike in question.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

... feeling less grumpy and lazy now ...

Do you mean this bike @ $3595: http://www.motobecane.com/ds/fpds.html#geo ?

I find the geometry data pretty baffling: long seat tubes, short top tubes, steep angles. low BB. I wouldn't buy it without trying it.

What kind of riding do you want to do?
I am pretty sure that bike would not suit my trail riding on somewhat rocky/rooty trails.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*BD has the DS Pro in 18.5 in Matte Black, not in White*

I have two 18.5 in Moto's a Comp and a Team, I have a 31 in inseem, if you don't like the color, you could wait until your color comes in, I wouldn't go with a smaller bike because of the color, or cough up $300 more and get the Team, it comes without paint and looks great..in brushed alum w/clearcoat, better componets too.
Bikers Direct price is $1599 on the Pro, and $1899 on the Team, Happy Trails


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

perttime said:


> ... feeling less grumpy and lazy now ...
> 
> Do you mean this bike @ $3595: http://www.motobecane.com/ds/fpds.html#geo ?
> 
> ...


Not too many rocky paths in the Raleigh NC area, where I live. Riding lots of rooty single track, paved bike paths, and flat packed dirt (American Tobacco Trail if there are Triangle posters on the forum). So I'm looking for FS to handle the trails, but quality suspension to minimize bob on smooth patches (huge problem on my current "Walmart" FS bike).

Yes,I had been looking at the Motobecane link that lists the dimensions in inches, but they look to be the same. The bike is selling for $1500 at Bikesdirect. Not looking to step into the religious war that seems to be present with BD, but the LBS's I've been to in the Raleigh area are quoting me $2000-2500 min for a lightweight FS MTB (specialized, trek).

Throw in another $150+ for state and local sales taxes, and it's just looking like I could break even by moving most of the components over to a new frame -- in the event the Moto isn't a great fit. Plus, I'm coming from a used 20" $200 Diamondback FS, possibly made out of lead, and I'm doing 6 - 12 miles 3-4 days/week, so I'm assuming anything at this level is going to be 150% better fit. But open to opinions if the dimensions do indeed look odd.

Sounds like the 16.5 isn't for me. I have an email into BD to see when the might get the white in. Color isn't a huge priority for me but for some reason I'm not digging the solid black alternative in this model. The brushed aluminum Team, which looks nice, is also currently sold out in the 18.5".

Thanks for the opinions. I am still looking at the LBS's, and would prefer to go with a local shop, just not seeing anything affordable/attractive yet. Going to spend next week visiting a couple more (haven't hit REI yet), so I may be back pestering you guys with questions. Thanks!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im 5'8" with a 30" inseam, and i ride a 17" Moto hardtail... 16" seems like it may be a little small for you.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

that thing has a 21.1 inch top tube. you'd feel like you stole your 10 year old sisters bike riding that thing. 

unless you have tyrannosaurus rex arms, that things not going to fit in 16.5.

im 5'7 with about a 29-30 inch inseam, and ride a 17 inch (23.5 top tube) frame.


----------



## wolfman00 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to agree with what they are saying about top tube length. I have a parker and since its more gravity oriented, it runs small. for example- mine is a medium, 17" seat tube, but 22.1" top tube. I am 5,9" wear medium shirts and have a 34" inseam. So for my short torso, I can get away with the smaller TT.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

16.5 seems kinda small to be that comfortable for any period of time.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow. This was one of my 1st posts here, maybe very first. How did you dig this up?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL. Lot of that lately.

What did you end up doing? Doesn't look like you said in this thread, and I'm too lazy to dig up your other old threads.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Was obviously a BD fanboy at the start, but after riding some local bikes and realizing "bad fit" isn't some overblown, uncommon thing, I decided I didn't want to blow $1,500+ on something I regretted not being able to ride first -- especially coming from a bad fit. If I could have sat on the moto first I might be riding it today. 

Ended up getting camber elite. Mid-summer, there was crap in my size in most bikes, and not many for sale on CL, but Specialized came out with their '11's early. The LBS didn't have a Camber in stock yet, but said I could trade up to the stumpy I had been testing if I didn't like the camber after a week or two. So I ordered it. 

The Stumpy would only have been $350 more... I love my Camber but if I had it to do over again would probably have gotten the stumpjumper. I overestimated the usefulness of lockout for trail riding. Would be nice to have motion-control/PP.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Do the lockouts have adjustable threshold?

It's obviously not quite the same thing as a compression damper, but a lot of people are pretty successful finding a lockout threshold that they can leave on and forget about. My fork has a different kind of damper system - a platform, which is like a combination of a very stiff compression damper and a lockout. I set the threshold just high enough to climb out of the saddle without bouncing. I wrote down "my" pressures a long time ago, and now I just top it up once a week or so and go ride.

If it's just too low a spring rate, put a little more air in. You sacrifice some sag, but IMO it's more important to have the fork react correctly to hits than to have a little travel left for extending into holes and compressions.

EDIT: Oh yeah - pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

And don't forget to play with your rebound damping, if you feel like you're loosing some energy to shock bounce, add a click or two of rebound damping and see if it helps you feel a little bit less bouncy. I wouldn't go crazy, you don't want your shock to "pack up" but it may help you not miss lockout so much. Personally, I never touch my lockout but I understand that some people really like turning it on.

Nice bike choice by the way! Also, PICS!


----------

